# What are you wearing for Crufts?



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

What the title says 

I've not decided yet so going into Glasgow today to see what I can find. All I really need is a suit jacket in white/bright colour but knowing me I will just buy another suit that I will only wear once :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry to hijack (of sorts). But do you choose colours that you believe show off your dog better etc?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Thursday and Friday and a grey suit with pink pink stripes and grey shirt


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Flat boots. My sheltie fleece and jeans.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Sorry to hijack (of sorts). But do you choose colours that you believe show off your dog better etc?


Yep well most people do! I wear either cream, white or red on the bottom with any bright colour but black on the top! I wore a dark coloured suit to a champion show twice and got told off by some people because you couldn't really see Blu showing off his movement


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Yep well most people do! I wear either cream, white or red on the bottom with any bright colour but black on the top! I wore a dark coloured suit to a champion show twice and got told off by some people because you couldn't really see Blu showing off his movement


Thanks always wondered


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

OOoo  My wonderful Next suit that goes straight in the washing machine after.
It is truly horrible material but NOTHING sticks to it. It doesn't matter if I kneel in poo or wee  it ALL slides off and I remain as smart looking as a harrassed, baggy bottomed, little woman can :thumbup:
Linda


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Most likely jeans and a smart shirt for presentation, but same jeans and a tee for the grooming... I don't actually own an apron, so hopefully Wahl will supply... eek!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well as I won't actually be in the ring, I'll be wearing a black tee-shirt with "Spellweaver Border Collies" on the back and the same on the front, where the breast pocket would be, with a pic of a border collie.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I shall be wearing a suit or two depends what dogs I end up handling, one of our girls is possibly not going in  Just like to note, I havent even got a new suit yet - the clocks ticking! argh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Well as I won't actually be in the ring, I'll be wearing a black tee-shirt with "Spellweaver Border Collies" on the back and the same on the front, where the breast pocket would be, with a pic of a border collie.


What day are you going? Because I know to look out for you or not. 
I am going in my "arcticfrost shelties" fleece. Not that the sheltie on it looks like a sheltie...looks like a blur.:lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Well as I won't actually be in the ring, I'll be wearing a black tee-shirt with "Spellweaver Border Collies" on the back and the same on the front, where the breast pocket would be, with a pic of a border collie.


so if someone with a hairy golden sable rough collie prods you its me lol


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

As I'm not going in the ring I'll be wearing something comfy.

My OH doesn't know what to wear cos he's showing Tux and Benji, normally wears black troos with waistcoat to show Benji but grey to show Tux


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I shall be wearing a suit or two depends what dogs I end up handling, one of our girls is possibly not going in  Just like to note, I havent even got a new suit yet - the clocks ticking! argh!


Go into primark.. I got a suit for £10 :thumbup: Light grey skirt and waist coat only £5 each and you can get the jacket to match for £10. Bought a green t shirt and shoes to go with it. Skirt has pockets on it and they are machine washable so it's the perfect showing outfit for me :lol:

We should have all got tshirts made saying 'Pet forum member' to recognise eachother


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Well am wearing clothes for a start lol lol , but not saying what i wearing


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> Well am wearing clothes for a start lol lol , but not saying what i wearing


If you want to stand out don't wear any :lol:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

A grey suit, with a beige shirt  i have yet to sort out comfy but smart shoes.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Go into primark.. I got a suit for £10 :thumbup: Light grey skirt and waist coat only £5 each and you can get the jacket to match for £10. Bought a green t shirt and shoes to go with it. Skirt has pockets on it and they are machine washable so it's the perfect showing outfit for me :lol:
> 
> We should have all got tshirts made saying 'Pet forum member' to recognise eachother


Primarks abit far to go for me, I do have stuff I can wear just wanted something new 
well I shall be with the naked girls , and helping out with the breed rescue stands through out the day when not handling.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> What day are you going? Because I know to look out for you or not.
> I am going in my "arcticfrost shelties" fleece. Not that the sheltie on it looks like a sheltie...looks like a blur.:lol:





dexter said:


> so if someone with a hairy golden sable rough collie prods you its me lol


I'll be there on Friday showing the border collies, and on Sunday shopping and watching Best in Show. I'm small, plump and blonde - so what with that and the Spellweaver tee shirt I'll be a dead giveaway!

I promise not to turn round and swat anyone who prods me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I'll be there on Friday showing the border collies, and on Sunday shopping and watching Best in Show. I'm small, plump and blonde - so what with that and the Spellweaver tee shirt I'll be a dead giveaway!
> 
> I promise not to turn round and swat anyone who prods me :lol: :lol: :lol:


I shall pop over and say hi if thats okay?
I am about 5ft 8, fat with lip piercings and black hair. 

I am going over to the sheltie folk first. What time are you going in the ring?:thumbup:


----------



## emmylulus (Feb 20, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> What the title says
> 
> I've not decided yet so going into Glasgow today to see what I can find. All I really need is a suit jacket in white/bright colour but knowing me I will just buy another suit that I will only wear once :lol:


Choose a colour opposite the colour to your dog. I have Gordon Setters which are manly black. When I show them I wear a red or white jacket.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i have to choose something practical that hair doesn't stick to lol. black trousers are a no no.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Black trousers with a purple top this year 

Can wear most colours with tollers, just have to avoid pink or orange!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I was going to wear black trousers, a lilac shirt, black leather waist coat and a black jacket but as there is a very good chance we will be going dogless I will most likely just wear jeans and a t shirt. But then again last year I ended up taking one of my breeders dogs in the ring so maybe I should still go dressed in suitable clothes for the ring.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I got black trousers, dont normally wear black trousers as dogs are black, but thought seeing as I got coerced into buying a bright purple top and jacket, I'd be colourful enough on the top half, so black trousers it is!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I shall pop over and say hi if thats okay?
> I am about 5ft 8, fat with lip piercings and black hair.
> 
> I am going over to the sheltie folk first. What time are you going in the ring?:thumbup:


I would love to meet you - we're in the ring at various times during the day, starting with Evie in veteran bitch at 8.30am :scared: Quinny's in Post Grad and Neo's in Mid-Limit - so knocking on for lunchtime at the very leasttheir ring times are anyone guess!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I would love to meet you - we're in the ring at various times during the day, starting with Evie in veteran bitch at 8.30am :scared: Quinny's in Post Grad and Neo's in Mid-Limit - so knocking on for lunchtime at the very leasttheir ring times are anyone guess!


What ring will you be in? I need to take notes otherwise I will get lost and never be able to find my way around haha.

I will 100% come over and say hi as long as I can find you.:lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

In Hall 1, rings 1 and 2. Unless it's latish in the afternoon, when we'll be in Hall 3 at the YKC ring for Neo n Emma in the YKC Stakes - think that's around 4pm.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Every year I plan to meet someone and have planned to meet members from here for the last three years.. Just am to shy


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Every year I plan to meet someone and have planned to meet members from here for the last three years.. Just am to shy


You will have to get Lynda to bring you over and say hi to me


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Every year I plan to meet someone and have planned to meet members from here for the last three years.. Just am to shy


Me too! Shy I mean not the plans. 
Did you say you are going to be on the rescue stand?



CheekoAndCo said:


> You will have to get Lynda to bring you over and say hi to me


Are you there Sunday?

Do I need a suit jacket, I get really hot when Im nervous. So was wearing a shirt and black trousers.
Oh god do I need to go shopping,


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Me too! Shy I mean not the plans.
> Did you say you are going to be on the rescue stand?


Awful isnt it - no one ever believes I am shy! I hide it well they say 
Yes should be on the rescue stand again, when Gayna needs me.. If not I will be benched near to the ring with a huge trolley with a blue cage cover.

I get nervous to at every show!  But shall take my jacket and wear it just while I am in!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Awful isnt it - no one ever believes I am shy! I hide it well they say
> Yes should be on the rescue stand again, when Gayna needs me.. If not I will be benched near to the ring with a huge trolley with a blue cage cover.
> 
> I get nervous to at every show!  But shall take my jacket and wear it just while I am in!


I might be taking a friends trolley with a blue cover too!! Do you have to park it at the end of the bench or by your own bench.

I shal come and find you, We will overcome our fears!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I might be taking a friends trolley with a blue cover too!! Do you have to park it at the end of the bench or by your own bench.
> 
> I shal come and find you, We will overcome our fears!!


Ohh I shall look out for our matching blues :lol: I do park at the end - although your not meant to trolleys are meant to be folded down and cages put onto your bence!
A deal we shall brave it together


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Ohh I shall look out for our matching blues :lol: I do park at the end - although your not meant to trolleys are meant to be folded down and cages put onto your bence!
> A deal we shall brave it together


Excellent its a deal :thumbup: Ive got shoulder lengh red hair and will be weaing glasses

Cant blimming wait!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Excellent its a deal :thumbup: Ive got shoulder lengh red hair and will be weaing glasses
> 
> Cant blimming wait!!!


I shall be wearing glasses to, I have really light long brown hair.. 
Getting exciting now isnt it!!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

On another site I visit. I think it was last year they produced a forum badge..for people to ID each other.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sooo excited. Getting the train down on Thursday morning and staying overnight at a guest house, then going to Crufts on the Friday. Cannot wait!!!
I wish I knew people on here better so I could get doggy cuddles (after the ring obviously  )
Can't wait to see all the Shepherds and Collies/Shelties and Leonberger. And the Dobes/Beauceron etc.
ARGH I just can't wait in general. No idea what to wear though. Probably just Jeggings and a longer top + cardi or something. Going to go get some new jeggings today or tomorrow  

I can't imagine trying to decide on what to wear if in the ring! My head would explode  :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well if anyone wants to find me and Ditsy42, we'll be in Hall 5,right at the far end, the rottie rings are right next to the toilets (handy!!) and benching is next to. 

I'll be in the bright purple jacket!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> Well if anyone wants to find me and Ditsy42, we'll be in Hall 5,right at the far end, the rottie rings are right next to the toilets (handy!!) and benching is next to.
> 
> I'll be in the bright purple jacket!


We're always by the toilets in hall 4 its great isn't no one realises there are toilets there so there is hardly ever a que.


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll be wearing a black polo shirt with 'award winning pet portrait artist Joanne Simpson' on the back. Say Hi if you see me. I've not been on here long enough to really get to know who's who. Really can't wait, this is the third year I've been and feel like a kid in a sweet shop with all those gorgeous doggies.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, ye if anyone wants to find me, I'll be in Hall 3, I think my benching is near the Discover Dogs, not sure as the YKC benching is spread over 2 places.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

We'll be up the YKC end at 2pm for Amys handling class, hoping I can make it to watch and support her, but have a feeling it may clash with Magnums Post Grad class 

She is the only girl with a rottie in her class, so anyone watching will spot her! 

And I will be the nrevous mam, hardly watching when she does her bit!! LOL!! In me bright purple jacket!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> We'll be up the YKC end at 2pm for Amys handling class, hoping I can make it to watch and support her, but have a feeling it may clash with Magnums Post Grad class
> 
> She is the only girl with a rottie in her class, so anyone watching will spot her!
> 
> And I will be the nrevous mam, hardly watching when she does her bit!! LOL!! In me bright purple jacket!!


Bless her  fingers crossed, hope she does well 
Trying to get my niece into handling, she loves it, just trying to get my sister to get a dog now.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Me too! Shy I mean not the plans.
> Did you say you are going to be on the rescue stand?
> 
> Are you there Sunday?
> ...


Yep there on Sunday. Hall 2, ring 12. I might be in ring 14 grooming if it isn't too busy otherwise I will be at the benches. You will beable to tell me apart from the other poodle people because I won't be in some little stuck up clique. Just mum and I :lol:

That's why I got a waistcoat rather than a jacket. I feel the heat so easily and it's Crufts so I'll be a bit nervous so to be safe I got a waistcoat


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Luvdogs said:


> Bless her  fingers crossed, hope she does well
> Trying to get my niece into handling, she loves it, just trying to get my sister to get a dog now.


Aww, hope your niece gets a dog then! 

Yeah, really hope Amy gets placed this year, its her last year in this age group, 11-16, before she moves up into the more adult class. She has always done well at champ shows, even getting a few First places, but has never managed to get placed at Crufts, so we are all rooting for her this year :thumbup: She is taking our old girl, Cleo in for the first time at Crufts, Cleo is a star and knows her stuff and still trots round the ring like a young 'un, so we are hoping Cleo will do her proud.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww well everything crossed, i am always amazed at some of the junior handlers they make some of us adults look really bad (me included ) :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone know what time Manchester Terriers start on Saturday?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Does anyone know what time Manchester Terriers start on Saturday?


I know they're second in the ring after the beddies and bedlingtons have 100 entries
does that help?or not really, sorry


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I know they're second in the ring after the beddies and bedlingtons have 100 entries
> does that help?or not really, sorry


Thankyou. We will be there about 10.00 so we should be in time


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Thankyou. We will be there about 10.00 so we should be in time


I should have thought so 

Have a great day


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I should have thought so
> 
> Have a great day


I'm sure I will thankyou


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks to M n S per una sale change of wardrobe now lol.


----------

